# In need of advice



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

I currently weigh 160lbs.

To maintain the he weight I am now I need 2500 kcals a day. From what I've read I will need to up that to 3000-3500 a day. But I can't see how I'm possibly giung to be able to eat that much.

How do you guys eat enough to gain weight?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

work it out on the amount of grams of carbs protein and fat rather than cals .


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

u will get use to it after a few days m8,if u need 2500 to maintain and want to bring it up to 3500 do it gradualy add 200 cals in every 3 weeks or so on...


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I could probably manage 2500 calories for breakfast 3000 for dinner and 3500 for tea


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Add in an extra few meals, and add in some mass shakes.. should help you grow, as well as good training


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

You don't need advice, you need to eat.

I wish I had this problem!


----------

